# 1/6/2011 Ski Sundown NASTAR 6-9



## skidmarks (Jan 3, 2011)

Suburban Legend NASTAR Series Race 1 this Thursday at Ski Sundown
$35.00 Includes Lift Ticket and Unlimited Race Runs
Prizes, Pizza and more.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 3, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> Suburban Legend NASTAR Series Race 1 this Thursday at Ski Sundown
> $35.00 Includes Lift Ticket and Unlimited Race Runs
> Prizes, Pizza and more.



what's the price for people who already have a pass?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2011)

I want to try NASTAR this year, but Thursday nights are no good for me.


----------



## severine (Jan 3, 2011)

Is there a prize for the absolute slowest?  :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 3, 2011)

i was never really into NASTAR but tried it once last year and it was fun. My kids tried it at Sundown last year seem to like it too. i plan in trying it more this season, i think i'm old enough to get a good handicap so i can win a medal :-D


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2011)

It's definitely a lot of fun. I get the appeal. Too bad I suck at it. Shannon on the race crew gave me a simple tip though. Start really high on your first gate which sets you up to start your turns early for the rest of the gates. Last thing you want to do is turn too sharply and scrub speed because you initiated the turn late.

Gary - you'll get a bronze or silver pretty early on. I'm absolutely horrible at running gates/carving and even I can get a bronze...


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 3, 2011)

Greg said:


> Gary - you'll get a bronze or silver pretty early on. I'm absolutely horrible at running gates/carving and even I can get a bronze...



great, just what i need... pressure to perform ;-)


----------



## planb420 (Jan 3, 2011)

Is this for skiers only???? This is the first time I have come across this, how dose it work, whats the cost, and are there discounts for pass holders??.....basically any details anyone has for a super interested snowboarder that loves to GO FAST would be great...I saw it this morning set up on the mountain but only had 2 hours to ride and no time to get the info there...


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2011)

Snow boarders can definitely run gates. We have a few snow boarders that ride in the CISC league Tuesday nights.

As a pass holder not demoing skis, NASTAR is $12 for unlimited runs.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 3, 2011)

Whats the cost to a pass holder? Is it a run by run basis or can you just pay a fee for a whole season of runs?


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2011)

planb420 said:


> Whats the cost to a pass holder? Is it a run by run basis or can you just pay a fee for a whole season of runs?



http://www.skisundown.com/programs/racing/

Click NASTAR Racing.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 3, 2011)

Greg said:


> http://www.skisundown.com/programs/racing/
> 
> Click NASTAR Racing.



but i want Suburban's pizza too!!!


----------



## planb420 (Jan 3, 2011)

So gonna do that this Thurs or Mon...cant wait to see this in action!


----------



## severine (Jan 3, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> but i want Suburban's pizza too!!!



:lol: :beer:


----------



## skidmarks (Jan 3, 2011)

*Suburban Pizza!!!*



severine said:


> :lol: :beer:



RSVP and we'll make sure we have enough Pizza!


----------



## skidmarks (Jan 3, 2011)

planb420 said:


> Whats the cost to a pass holder? Is it a run by run basis or can you just pay a fee for a whole season of runs?



I'm not sure if Sundown has a season NASTAR Pass but it's $12.00 for unlimited Nastar on a Thursday night


----------



## severine (Jan 4, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> RSVP and we'll make sure we have enough Pizza!



You rule! :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 4, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> RSVP and we'll make sure we have enough Pizza!



i picked a bad week to start a new diet . . .


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 4, 2011)

sundown website -


> NASTAR Racing with Coaching
> 
> 2 hours of professional coaching during public NASTAR course hours from January 6 to February 27.
> No pre-registration required. Purchase at our Welcome Center.
> ...




who does the coaching?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> who does the coaching?



Greg


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 4, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Greg



:lol:


----------



## Greg (Jan 4, 2011)

Definitely NOT me.


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 6, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> Suburban Legend NASTAR Series Race 1 this Thursday at Ski Sundown
> $35.00 Includes Lift Ticket and Unlimited Race Runs
> Prizes, Pizza and more.



Peter,

I plan to come tonight for a couple hours... probably won't stay for the pizza though... do we go to the window for the lift pass and say we're doing NASTAR with Suburban? 

Mike


----------



## skidmarks (Jan 7, 2011)

Just meet me in the parking lot.....................


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2011)

How'd it go?


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 7, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> Just meet me in the parking lot.....................



How bout that... LOL


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> How'd it go?



There was a pretty good turnout...        Johnnypoach was in the start house and I think he said there were 30+ racers... I got in 10 runs before I had to bail... got some great tips from the Sundown race guys (Jim and Shannon) that really helped a lot... both great guys. Had a lot of fun, glad I went.


----------

